# Rehome in Ottawa, Ontario Canada



## twich (Mar 17, 2010)

I've got this up in the eastern Canada section, too, but I thought I might get some more readers here as well. Here goes:

Hey guys, 

I haven't been on for a while, a bunch of stuff has happened- Alot of health problems I've been having has caused me to have to move back in with my Mum, which means downgrading Timmy's cage, which was fine for a while cause I was only working for like 12 hours a week and then he was out of his cage when I was home and awake. But now my health is getting worse and I'm not able to have him out very often and I know I can't give him the out of cage time he deserves... It's killing me, but I need to not be selfish and find Timmy a new home.

He has wry neck (head tilt) but other acts just like any other rabbit I've had.Timmy turned 2 years old on January 16th. He's a gray mini rex and is as cute as can be. He's an energetic little guy who loves exploring and getting into things he shouldn't, so he really needs to be supervised during out of cage time. I'd like to be in the same area- And I'd like to at least get updates from time to time, I really do love the little guy . He comes with his cage, some toys, food, hay, water bottle, food dish. He's an amazing little guy. He hasn't been fixed yet, and he does know how to use a litter box, but because of the balance issues he has, when he does roll (or dig, which he loves to do) everything goes everywhere... So he does need a wipe down or something similar from time to time. I've run out of options because none of my friends or family are willing on helping me out.. And the only one who would be more than willing is deathly allergic to rabbits. If I have to, I'll keep him and do as best I can, but I'm hoping I can find someone here as passionate about rabbits as I am.

If you have any questions, or are interested, please, don't hesitate to contact me at [email protected] or on here.

Thanks in advance to anyone who takes it into consideration.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 17, 2010)

Is the head-tilt just the tilt or is he still sick? What is the cause? What is his cage set-up like? Maybe we can figure out how to make this work for you to keep him.

For anyone who considers this please ask as many questions as you need. Be fully informed about what you would be considering they do make awesome bunnies.

Special Needs Bunnies: Working With Head-Tilt


----------



## twich (Mar 17, 2010)

He's not sick, it's from an illness that was taken care of almost 2 years ago now- The whole reason I rescued him when he was 6 months old. The vet I brought him to is one who sees small animals including rabbits- I'd be willing on giving the name of the vet to whoever takes him. She wasn't 100% if it was E. cunniculi or an ear infection, but he was treated with antibiotics, and other than the head tilt, he's fine. It was either rescue him or have him sent back to his breeder who was going to have him put to sleep without being seen by a vet. He's in a small cage and is out for 2 hours a day twice a day at the moment, but when I was at my apartment, he had a much larger cage, it was roughly 5 feet long by 3 feet wide and what I've done for him is I get this plastic mesh stuff.. I think they use it in cross stitch, and lay it over puppy pads, then scoop up the poops daily and change the pads every few days. He drinks fine from his water bottle and eats fine from his bowl, he throws, chews, digs, and pulls his toys around, he can clean himself, and I've even seen him up on his hind legs. He sometimes takes a while to navigate his way around outside of his cage but his quality of life isn't so bad that it's not worth letting him live. He does roll and hop in circles from time to time, but it's usually when he gets excited or scared.

Let me try to make this fully clear. Timmy isn't the problem, I am having health problems which are getting worse and not better- I feel as I am failing Timmy as an owner because I'm not able to give him the best care at the moment, I'd love to keep him, but I don't feel I'm capable of doing so right now and this has been a very hard decision to come to. I'd love to say as soon as I'm better I'll take him back.. But I doubt I'd be lucky enough to find a person willing on doing sometime like that, and I also don't know when/ if that will happen.. So, at this point it's just looking like the best option is to rehome him and ask for updates.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 17, 2010)

Sorry if I upset you but we have to have all information possible in the thread it helps people understand. They need to know if the cause is an ongoing thing. I have three each for different reason. 

So he you use puppy pads, is he litter box trained? If not have you ever tried?


----------



## twich (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm not upset, I just felt like I needed to make it clear that Timmy's head tilt wasn't the reason I need to rehome him because of the trying to make things work so I can keep him statement- Trust me, if I could I would.. I love Timmy- I'd be rehoming a perfectly "normal" rabbit at this point, too. Yes, he can use a litter box, but as it says in the original thread, when he does roll, or decide to dig, the litter goes everywhere, so I found it easier to do things this way, but he never had an issue finding and using litterboxes when they were in his cage.


----------



## countrybuns (Mar 24, 2010)

Have you found a home for him yet? If not I can try and help. I live pretty close to Ottawa and all of my family live in Ottawa aswell as my mother in law.


----------



## twich (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm not entirely sure, I've been in contact with someone, I'm just waiting for an email back, but either way I will let you know. Thanks so much for responding


----------



## countrybuns (Mar 25, 2010)

no prob


----------



## twich (Apr 24, 2010)

Timmy s still looking for a good home if anyone is interested.


----------



## butsy (Apr 25, 2010)

do you have a pic ? i would love to see one


----------



## twich (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh my he's so handsome wished I lived closer.


----------



## Pipp (Apr 27, 2010)

test


----------



## twich (May 1, 2010)

Yeah, he's really an awesome little dude.


----------



## nicolevins (May 4, 2010)

The head tilt looks pretty sore. Maybe it isn't to the bun though lol!

I hope he finds a home  He is a handsome fella


----------



## twich (May 8, 2010)

Timmy is still looking for a home if anyone is interested or know someone who might be.


----------



## countrybuns (May 19, 2010)

Have you found a home for Timmy yet?


----------



## twich (May 19, 2010)

No, I've pretty much given up on it so until I can afford to surrender him to a no kill shelter I'm just going to have to do my best with him.


----------



## tyebran (Jun 25, 2010)

Poor Baby. I have a little kit with wry neck and I've treated him with Ivomec. Sounds odd; I know but wry neck is linked to E cuniculi ( and a healthy bun would be able to fight off an ear mite infection; which very seldom causes wry neck).Antibiotics are notoften tolerated favourably by rabbits asthey tend to mess with their sensitivedigestive systems and kill off the necessarybacteria they require. Benebac does help put the "bacteria" back in their system if antibiotics are used, though.

Now, By treating him with a wormer; you are inhibiting the spores from growing, and killing the active parasites (NOT bacteria). I'm not a vet, but I am a breeder who has done extensive research on Rabbit Illness. Barbi Brown has an amazing article on this very remedy; and countless testimonials from bunny parents.

My own baby is doing great. The first dose of 1/10 cc per pound was administered on Monday. He's now eating and playing, and hopping around everywhere. His head tilt is getting much better (with daily massges as well) and his second dose will be repeated 7 days after the first. A maintenance dose every 3 months will be required, but I'm optimistic. He's making so much progress- and the Ivomec works in 80% of all cases. It's worth a try, and at least you won't be messing with his delicate system by giving antibiotics.


I realize this won't help you find him a new home, but it may add to his quality of life.

Good Luck


----------

